# Kicked out of my lunch table!



## TheTrainManiac (Jan 7, 2016)

Normally I sit with my friends at lunch table that has 12 seats 8 on the top and 8 on the bottom. Sometimes one of our friends Jordan or Sean sits with us and I have to move down a seat. The problem is that the seat next to me isn't always available and is occupied by this very stubborn and irritating kid named Jacob who is to arrogant to move down 1 ****ing seat which would actually bring him CLOSER to his friends. And to add insult to injury if I DO move down which I don't have a problem with he will always B**** at me saying you don't have to listen to them or you don't have to move down. So last Thursday Jordan came to sit with us again and I was asked to move down. I refused because of me being to far away and of Jacob yelling at me. And from that day forward they moved to a table that ONLY HAS 6 seats and he chose 6 of his friends EXCLUDING me to sit there. They moved to smaller table just so they could F****** exclude me for their own god damn will. And I thought this would be only for a short time but since I didn't listen ONE TIME they said "were not moving back". I just want to strangle them and beat them up but of course I'm not the person to do that and I go to a strict school. What do I do to deal with this and why does feel like in all of these cases I'M the dog who gets kicked for somebody else own personal favor. And also If there is a spot available at their table they will just move to a new one until you give up its a game of 5 year old soccer and its something that I hate so much. :mum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That is so wrong of them. Doesn't seem like true friends. I understand your frustration, not sure what to do. Where do you sit now? Maybe get new friends? The situation sucks all around.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

If they haven't come back yet then it's over. They are no longer your friends, I doubt that they were your friends to begin with. You sit alone now, you just have to accept that fact.


----------



## KeepItPositive (Mar 5, 2016)

Time to make new friends bro, maybe Jacob isn't that bad of a guy and he was just irritated that he had to sit around a bunch of bozos that were your "friends". Try branching out, that's what I did, and I made some of the best friends I could have ever asked for because of it.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Why do you even hang out with these ppl? I would rather be alone than hang out with these ppl.


----------



## TheTrainManiac (Jan 7, 2016)

I only spent time with them because I had known these people for a long time and they were once very nice to me.


----------



## TheTrainManiac (Jan 7, 2016)

Also something that annoys me is that recently I had being doing a lot for them and they haven't done a thing to pay me back not even the slightest. I'm done with these people such morons...


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Sound like a bunch of ****s to me. I know it can be a daunting prospect but finding new friends is definitely the way to go. Don't waste energy trying to spend time with people who are going to treat you like that.


----------

